# Unlisted????



## Kheidecker (Feb 25, 2020)

I can't seem to find this jar and red book anywhere.anybody????


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 25, 2020)

Kheidecker said:


> I can't seem to find this jar and red book anywhere.anybody????


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 25, 2020)

Disregard sorry rb#1770


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 26, 2020)

Redbook can be a challenge!  Don't give up, it gets easier...


----------



## ajohn (Feb 27, 2020)

What color green is that jar?


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 27, 2020)

Still working on my colors, color jars are tough one for me still. If you're talkin about the Rb#1770. I'm at work right now so I'm not close to the jar but I'm almost thinking it's an olive green one there was a 1770 olive green I believe..jar is a darker green.its the first one from right lowest shelf. Jar has a really big beautiful bubble right on the front of it. Here's the gem Jar I've seen the other day at a antique store but I can't see paying $65 for a Jar that's worth 50 to 75 had the original closure though. A lot of them places know what the jars are worth I'm more less looking for the jars that people don't know what they're worth and I can get a deal on but it's hard to turn down a beautiful jar


----------



## yacorie (Feb 27, 2020)

Is that a betts band on the gem?  If so - that might be why they have it priced as such


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 27, 2020)

A John I think I'm color BLIND. From the left to right light green ,olive green ,and then the jar of question & ball blue, ball green. COULD IT BE Teal??? Here's another jar  for sale antique store never seen an enclosure quite like this one before


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 5, 2020)

Color that raises the price on a jar has to be distinct and intense.  "Teal" has to be a pretty deep color, otherwise it's just aqua.  Greg Spurgeon has a pretty good primer on glass color on this link:  http://www.hoosierjar.com/colorguide.html


----------

